# Best shellac brush?



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

I have two small table tops (12" x 36" x 7/8") to finish. I have an initial coating of Watco natural on it but I want to get a shinier surface and have been reading about shellac recently. As French Polishing will take too long (don't know if my shoulder and elbow can take all the effort) I thought about brushing it on but have read in magazines that particular brushes are important.

Can anyone share their experiences with me on which brush to use? Natural? Synthetic? And which type in each category.

Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

im also interested in this … ill be watching.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I use a natural China Bristle brush for most of my shellac work. 
Look for the softest bristle brush (premium) you can find.
Fitch brushes are even better when you want a super smooth finish.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

From http://antiquerestorers.com/Articles/jeff/shellac.htm

"The best brushes for shellac are those that hold a lot of finish which allows you to flow it out on the board rather than brushing it.

The brush that performs the best for flowing on finish is a fitch brush.

Fitch brushes used to be pure skunk hair, but some have soft badger hair on the outside to produce a smooth finish and a center of skunk hair to give the brush body. Most sold nowadays are very fine, soft china bristle dyed to resemble badger-hair. If you've never used an expensive brush before, you'll quickly realize that it's worth the price.

My second choice for a shellac brush would be pure white china bristle. "


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.com/htdocs/Brushes.htm

Good source for materials, as well.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Excellent resource, *Ralph*. Thank you !


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Another good, clear, concise link-on shellac and French polish

Gotta' try me some of that ;-)

Thanks, too, *Barry*: I wonder if there's a rule-of-thumb that tells you-in essence-you can put French Polish or paste wax over ANY finish (except, ......)?


----------



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, gents. I appreciate the replies. I never even heard of a fitch brush. Ya learn something new every day, eh? Wow! $30+ for a brush. Gulp!

So, if I brush on a couple of coats of shellac and then French Polish the final coat or two, theoretically I should have a very, very smooth surface, right? No problem in going over the Watco?


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

I really like the Golden Taklon brushes like those in Ralph's link to Homestead finishing. VERY smooth, loads up well - provides an excellent brushed on finish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Why shellac over the oil, why not just use oil and rub it out?


----------



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

Topamax - I guess because I want a smooth as a baby's butt surface that has more sheen than the oil finish. I've never been able to get a gloss, or even satin, finish with an oil, but I like the internal protection that the oil provides plus the extra bit of warmth in color.

The tops are made of Canary wood and the golden color is very, very rich.

They're also small enough for me to try my hand with this material.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Interesting, I have a lot to learn about when and why to combine finishes )


----------



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

Me, too. That's why I'm trying it. Haha! What's the worst that can happen? I'll have to refinish them?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

A high quality white china bristle is the best brush for shellacs


----------

